# Iftar 2013



## Dutchie53 (Jul 13, 2013)

Who has some experience with all these iftars? Any suggestions..i have been told most off them are a rip-off..and bad quality?


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I went to the one at the Address Marina last night in the constellation ballroom, I think it was 160AED/person. The food was decent and there was a nice atmosphere to it.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Get Iftar deal vouchers from Dubai Deal Sites... with around 50 percent off on most Iftar Buffets, atleast you wont feel you've been ripped off...


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Grt1 said:


> Get Iftar deal vouchers from Dubai Deal Sites... with around 50 percent off on most Iftar Buffets, atleast you wont feel you've been ripped off...


What sites are those?

Can anyone recommend a good iftar that isn't too expensive?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

stamboy said:


> What sites are those?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good iftar that isn't too expensive?
> 
> Thanks


Sites:

Up to 90% discount on restaurants, spas, wellness, fitness - Groupon.ae
Cobone: Dubai
Group4deal features great daily deals, group buying, coupons and offers up to 80% for many things to do and enjoy in Dubai and all over UAE


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Check this link for more Iftar deals:
Iftar and Suhoor options in Dubai during Ramadan, 2013


----------

